# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Guppies >  Guppies

## James

The Guppy,  known as  Poecilia reticulata, (a.k.a. the millionfish), is a small, beautiful,  peaceful, lively, curious and hardy  and one of the most popular  freshwater aquarium fish species. It is a member of the  Poeciliidae family and like all other members of the family is a live bearer. It is one of the best choices for new hobbyist,  especially children. 

Guppies are native to Antigua and  Barbuda, Barbados, Brazil, Guyana, the Netherlands Antilles, Trinidad  and Tobago, the U.S. Virgin Islands and Venezuela. However, they have  been introduced to many other different countries on all continents, (except  Antarctica), most often to be used as a mosquito controller, as they will readily  eat mosquito larvae, slowing the spread of malaria.  But they were also introduced by accident. In most cases, the guppies  have had a negative impact on native fish faunas.

----------

